

Uber vs. Lyft? (Opinions after the “scandal”) - mkaroumi

I&#x27;ve only used Uber but would like to try Lyft too. Which one is the best?
======
jmcmahon443
I live in Brooklyn. When I signed up for Lyft I got like $100 in rides for
free. The drivers were so friendly and would let me stop and restart the rides
to chain the savings together.

I still user Uber because I know it is reliable, but I did also enjoy Lyft a
lot. I'm not the best critic though, since I generally think everything is
just dandy.

~~~
mkaroumi
Haha, but what kind of cars do Lyft use? I really like the Uber cars here in
Sweden, mostly BMW and Mercedes.

------
vonnik
The two firms share drivers, and there's usually not a huge difference in
service. Lyft is just less evil.

~~~
mkaroumi
Sounds like Peter Thiel here;) do they really share drivers?:o

